# Taking time



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Took some time off to go pier fish for big black drum this last week end.
They were spawning, and the bite was incredible.
The fish were monsters, one under 41" all the rest were 41" to 44" long. We weighed a couple of the 41s and they were about 35 pounds to 38 pounds. We caught booming males and females who were in full spawning mode.

The first night a big crew came and 12 black were caught and released, some monsters, Jim and I caught a bout 5 before they came.
The next night it was just Jim and I and we caught 13 which we CPRed, along with the enlisted crew from the pier. The young man in the photo helped us many times lift one up to release, so we let him reel one in and he was all smiles. 
Crab for bait and big strong circle hooks and tough leaders.

The time I get to spend fishing with Jim is very cool. We usually fish the surf where it's hard to talk much we fish so hard for big bull reds. 
So we got to catch up and visit, and visit with the other fishermen on the pier as well.
We let them take over and bring in some real fish in after we were both give out from fighting them and lifting them onto the pier via the lift net, wrongly named as it should be an instrument of enhanced interrogation, lol!
I posted a couple of pictures, maybe Jim has some of better quality and I will post them.


tight lines!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Some more pictures.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had the chance to drive back down and do the repeat with Evan, a good surf fishing buddy of mine.
We again had an awesome night on a pier, starting at 8:30 we landed 11 big black drum, each was from 41" to 42", expect for a 38" and a 44".
The big boy actually did some damage to my thumb. either a sprained or torn ligament I picked the rod to hit him hard, and he hit back harder! 
So I was OCC from about 11:00 to midnight when we stopped.
Evan caught two on his trout spinning rod, it took him a while with those, and all were caught on crab.
The wind was blowing hard, 18 to 20 mph and we did lose at least four trying to get them in the lift net and hung a sinker or the hook allowing them to get away before we had to lift them onj to the pier, lol! At some point that seems to be a good idea when they bite quickly.
It was a great on the pier with just getting seasoned surf/big fish fishermen, Evan. He said the last time he fished a pier he could not see over the rail!
Now he has had a really good day for both drum, red and black. It was great fun fishing with him, I'm sure he will be back for more black drum next year.
Although one did bleed some from the hook, all were released and swam away fine. We were careful to dive them over on their sides to keep them from face planting in the mud. 
:brew:


----------

